# Diferencies entre "el que" i "el què", quan parles?



## DeBarcelona

Us parlaré d'una forma no normativa però que molta gent fa servir, i molts diria jo que sense adonar-se'n.

Aquesta és la forma normativa:
El *que* vols - angl: *what* you want - cast - *lo* que quieres.

Ara bé. Aquesta forma té el problema que és ambígua, ja que també pot voler dir:
El *que* vols - angl: *the one* you want -cast: *el* que quieres.

Què fa molta gent per a desfer l'ambigüitat? Doncs pronunciar "què" en comptes de "que". O sigui:
El *què* vols - angl: *what* you want - cast - *lo* que quieres. [kE] (E=e oberta).
(però diuen: El *que* vols - angl: *the one* you want -cast: *el* que quieres. [k@] (@=vocal neutra). Per tant, diferencien els dos significats)

Desfer ambigüitats està molt bé, però el problema és que la norma no contempla aquesta forma. Així i tot, jo crec que caldria que això canviés per, d'aquesta manera, dotar l'idioma de més exactitud. Jo us recomano que poseu l'accent quan escriviu, si és que ho pronuncieu d'aquesta manera.

Podeu pensar que fer servir un pronom interrogatiu com a pronom relatiu no pot ser correcte, però, de fet, aquesta mena de construcció és una cosa molt catalana i de no cap altra llengua, que jo sàpiga. Ho dic per la construcció "el qui". Ex: "el qui busques no hi és". Això vol dir "la persona que busques no hi és". Així mateix, si diem "el què vols" estem dient "la cosa que vols". qui-->persona, què-->cosa.

No està contemplat per la norma però tampoc no he vist mai que ho prohibeixi expressament. Jo sóc de l'opinió que els canvis que fan els parlants que suposen un avantatge (en aquest cas una desambiguació) haurien de ser afavorits per la norma. I a ço, hi pot ajudar el fet que la gent ho escrigui.

Com a curiositat, vaig sentir, en una entrevista, com un filòleg de l'IEC feia aquesta diferenciació. Si ho fa un filòleg de l'IEC és que no pot estar tan malament.

Ps: si voleu una forma normativa per a expressar el significat, teniu "ço que" que funciona com en francès "ce que", occità "çò que" i italià "ciò che". És una forma que incomprensiblement ha caigut en desús avui en dia però que seria una bona idea de recuperar, si més no en el català formal. Ex: "*ço* que vols no *ho* tinc" (ço-ho). Compareu amb: "*el *que vols no *el* tinc" (el-el).


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> Ps: si voleu una forma normativa per a expressar el significat, teniu "ço que" que funciona com en francès "ce que", occità "çò que" i italià "ciò che". És una forma que incomprensiblement ha caigut en desús avui en dia però que seria una bona idea de recuperar, si més no en el català formal. Ex: "*ço* que vols no *ho* tinc" (ço-ho). Compareu amb: "*el *que vols no *el* tinc" (el-el).



"Això que" que és equivalent a aquest "ço que" no s'ha perdut, de fet és molt habitual: "Això que dius no s'aguanta per enlloc" (això que = el que).


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé, ço i això no és el mateix
això=aquesta cosa
ço=la cosa

Molts cops, "ço que" no es intercanviable amb "això que". Altres vegades sí.


----------



## DeBarcelona

No cap més resposta?

Podrieu dir si feu la diferència quan parleu.


----------



## ernest_

Pas faig no res cap diferència quan parlo
(és a dir: sí, sí que faig la diferència quan parlo).


----------



## DeBarcelona

_Pas faig no res cap diferència quan parlo_

Això no ho he entès.

I consideres que s'hauria de fer normativa aquesta diferenciació?


----------



## avellanainphilly

jo tampoc no faig aquesta diferència, però tampoc em sona del tot malament. 

>Desfer ambigüitats està molt bé, però el problema és que la norma no >contempla aquesta forma. Així i tot, jo crec que caldria que això canviés per, >d'aquesta manera, dotar l'idioma de més exactitud. Jo us recomano que >poseu l'accent quan escriviu, si és que ho pronuncieu d'aquesta manera.

Em sembla que no hi estic d'acord i no pas per qüestions de normativa. L'ambigüitat és una de les característiques que defineixen el llenguatge humà, però els humans som força bons a entendre'ns tot i les ambigüetats. Ara, si la gent comença a introduir la distinció, doncs benvinguda sigui! Seria interessant veure si la gent que fa la diferència, la fa consistenment o no...


----------



## DeBarcelona

Hi ha bastanta gent que fa la diferència. No et puc dir si de manera conscient.
Si ningú no ho fes, no proposaria introduir-ho a la norma ja que la meva intenció no és fer una llengua inventada.


----------



## ernest_

Ho he estat pensant, em sembla que el que faig és això:

El tren que passa per aquí.
El què passa per aquí.

És a dir, en suprimir el nom, el "que" es torna tònic (i es pronuncia amb una e oberta). Això crec que té a veure amb l'entonació de la frase.

El problema és que no resol l'amigüitat perquè l'altre "que" també el faig tònic.

El què tens tu és diferent. (cast: el que)
El què et passa a tu és... (cast: lo que)

Tots dos pronunciats amb e oberta. Això és com ho dic jo, em sembla.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Jo he comprovat que sí que faig aquesta distinció. De fet, abans de "saber-me la normativa" també ho escrivia amb accent, ho he vist en alguns escrits d'aleshores i recordo que m'ho corregien quan vaig començar la universitat.

Si s'hauria de retocar la normativa per això... ja no sé què dir-t'hi. Hi ha moltíssimes coses que fem els parlants espontàniament (i són genuïns, s'entén) i que no són normatius. El primer que se m'acut és "hi han" en lloc de "hi ha". 
No ho sé, la veritat. És cert que per desfer ambigüitats la normativa permet  altres "incorreccions" (com ara la preposició "a" davant de complement directe en segons quins casos)... però crec que les ambigüitats que pot causar aquest "el que/el què" les resol el context, no? No sé...

Salut!


----------



## DeBarcelona

betulina: moltes vegades queda resolt en el context, és cert, però em sembla bastant evident que molta gent troba a faltar aquesta distinció. Això explica que hi hagi tanta propensió a fer servir el castellanisme "lo que" (tot i que hi ha qui argumenta que no és un castellanisme) i també la construcció incorrecta "ho que". 

Pensa que antigament hom feia la distinció amb "ço que", per tant, fer la distinció no és res que no formi part de l'estructura del català.


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí, hi estic d'acord, DeBarcelona. Ja t'ho dic, jo sí que la faig, la distinció. Això que dius de la gent que fa "lo que" m'ha agradat ("ho que" crec que és una manera molt forçada de fer passar per català el que no ho és, almenys a parer meu i al de la meva orella  ). Suposo que sí, m'imagino que el parlant no vol que "s'entengui pel context", sinó fer-se entendre a la primera i busca una alternativa. Sí, ja veig què vols dir.


----------



## DeBarcelona

No, si no dic que "ho que" s'hagi d'acceptar. És més: hi estic totalment en contra perquè és una mala còpia del castellà que no té cap sentit en la sintaxi catalana. Només he dit que hi ha gent que ho diu, justament per evitar l'ambigüitat.

Si fas la distinció amb "el què" t'animo a fer-ho servir en l'escriptura, si és que la meva explicació t'ha semblat convincent.

Acceptar la construcció en la norma seria una manera d'acabar d'una vegada aquest problema que fa que molts optin per fer servir un castellanisme.


----------



## betulina

DeBarcelona said:


> No, si no dic que "ho que" s'hagi d'acceptar. És més: hi estic totalment en contra perquè és una mala còpia del castellà que no té cap sentit en la sintaxi catalana. Només he dit que hi ha gent que ho diu, justament per evitar l'ambigüitat.



Sí, sí, t'he entès. 

Quan escric per a mi potser puc posar "el què" (bé, segur, vaja, abans ho feia), però en les traduccions m'ho corregiran i en les correccions ara mateix m'hi jugaria la feina...  No és tan fàcil introduir canvis, trobo... diuen que "la unió fa la força", però si no hi ha unió... M'entens, oi? (dec ser una ovelleta de ramat...  )


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé, jo com que vaig per lliure, com si diguessim, quan escric, sempre l'hi poso. No és res de professional de totes maneres.

Ho podries fer sempre que no fos res de professional. I si algú t'ho discuteix li expliques que si s'accepta "el qui" s'hauria d'acceptar "el què".


----------



## xupxup

Em sembla que jo no faig aquesta distinció, però no ho acabo d'entendre, perquè m'he llegit un munt de cops el teu post i trobo que potser és al revés. Vull dir, segur que no diuen "el què" per dir "el que quieres" i "el que" per dir "lo que quieres"?
De tota manera, trobo que es difícil aquesta ambigüitat, i si he de decidir, m'estimo més que no hi hagi accent.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé, pot ser que hi hagi gent que ho faci al revés, però seria la manera menys lògica de fer-ho.


----------

